# Overstayed visa by accident



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

So we thought my wife's visa was for 90 days (like it was on a previous trip to Dubai) but while we are working on getting her onto my visa, we discovered it was only for 30 days. We entered at the end of April and from what I've read, the fine will not be pretty!

She is from a country that gets visa on arrival but I've read some nasty stuff online and I'm wondering what on earth will happen.

Do we just do a visa run (only just found out what this is!) and pay the fine at the airport? Will there be major implications for her?

I feel so stupid and guilty! My employer didn't even bring this up and make me aware of things, even though they have copies of her passport and visa as they needed it for internal paperwork.

All help appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

You will need to make the payment of the fine, best to get in touch with your PRO and take him along with you to make the payment. As far as I know, this would need to be done at one of the immigration departments located in the city rather than the airport or the border (could be wrong there, never had to pay this personally, so will defer to other members' experience..). 

From your post, it seems the overstaying has occurred for a period of 60 days, the amount of the fine will not be small unfortunately, but do it as soon as possible, and when making the payment explain to them that it was an honest mistake etc... Once the payment is made, have her do a visa run (the same day preferably) and then re-enter the country on a fresh 30 day visit visa.

Do take someone from your HR department or your PRO, preferably an Arabic speaker, with you when doing this, that will make a difference. Good luck...


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Great, thanks for the advice. 

I've spoken to HR at my office and they're making some enquiries. We have one Arabic speaker on board but they're not in HR and they're not a UAE national. I will drag them along though for what it's worth. I also seriously hope it's just a trip to the immigration department and not to the airport/border. I figure in my situation, I can't be too fussy but naturally want the cheapest and easiest option.

I seriously hope they're able to take my debit card when paying the fine. I can't believe how many departments don't take cards over here!


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

I spoke to a PRO (and also another guy in the office who had a similar issue) and the solution is to go to Hatta on Saturday, pay the fine there, get the exit stamp, then do a re-entry and all should be ok.

I also realised my wife has actually been here for 70 days, on a 30 day visa.. so the fine won't be as hefty. The fact I'm missing these small but important details is a worrying sign.

I'll see how it goes on Saturday and will update the forum. I figure every bit of advice helps, especially since everyone has different experiences.


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

another quick update, the guy from work said the fine structure seems to have changed because he only ended up paying 200dhs for the first day and about 15dhs for each subsequent day so he only paid about 1k as opposed to something far more serious.

This was done a few weeks ago at Hatta so I'm hoping it's still the case. If not, I'll still chalk it up to experience and hope neither myself nor anybody else makes such a careless error!


----------



## jk_1337 (Oct 25, 2012)

Did the run and all was good. Overstayed by 31 days so paid 3210 dhs in fines (plus a 10 dhs admin fee).

The info here is pretty much spot on: Dubai-Hatta UAE Visa renewal run – Detailed Instructions | Max Lyth

*I should note that we did not have to pay anything in Oman.* Not sure why but I didn't want to ask any questions so I got the stamps and gapped it before they changed their mind!

Also, when we entered the building with the dome to sort out the entry/exit visa in Oman, the visa app. forms were just strewn across random desks (which we initially walked right past because, well, who puts visa forms in random places?!).

Had to wait ages in line as there was just 1 guy doing the work with 2 other guys looking on in bewilderment!

Not something I want to do again. I had GPS but got a bit lost near Hatta. I think using a service where they take you and bring you back might just work out easier (if you're an incompetent GPS user like me!).


----------

